# Red Wine Lollipops



## DeniseHogemann (Feb 6, 2012)

http://www.sprinklebakes.com/2012/01/red-wine-lollipops.html

Some of you (and soon me too) have been making candy into wine. Well this lady takes wine and makes into lollipops! Cool idea


----------



## robie (Feb 6, 2012)

Sounds interesting. I never would have thought of it.


----------



## ffemt128 (Feb 6, 2012)

Interesting indeed.


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 6, 2012)

Sounds pretty cool. I can see Julies next hobby.


----------



## Redtrk (Feb 7, 2012)

Runningwolf said:


> Sounds pretty cool. I can see Julies next hobby.



No doubt! *WOW* what a good way to get the kids to take their naps.


----------



## Julie (Feb 7, 2012)

Runningwolf said:


> Sounds pretty cool. I can see Julies next hobby.



 This would be great to hand out at one of my long drawn out DLC meetings.


----------



## kupikupime (Feb 28, 2012)

These few would take me at work every day to do better. No one would doubt about my vice...

Very useful.


----------

